# Would you be concerned about this?



## lucyandsandy (Apr 7, 2011)

We have had a seagull come and tap on our kitchen window everyday for the last month. At first I thought it was funny but now it's quite irritating!
This seagull is not bothered about me standing right next to him or at Sandy and my cat Duke. He actually came into our house the other day and made a massive mess in the kitchen!
Even then he wasn't bothered about Sandy barking at him. Just concerned as I only have a small garden which is surrounded by seagulls on roofs! I have heard of seagulls attacking animals before. Is this quite a rare occurance? 
Please note that I have never fed this seagull and we keep our rubbish in the shed otherwise they are attracted by that and rip it open. 
Here he is the pesky thing...caught in the act of tapping on the window :frown2:


----------



## pop pop (Nov 4, 2010)

Hi, cant realy offer any advice but i do know of someones whos small yorkie pup was attacked by a seagull resulting in it been put down, think it was something to do with the birds having young nearby and feeling threatened? not sure how to get them to stop coming to window though x


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

What strange behaviour 

I have only heard of gulls "attacking" people when the birds have young, they will swoop down. But they would no doubt and understandably do so to an animal if baby threatened!

My concern would be for gull poop, as it carries ... salmonella ... but check this out. I used to handle quite a few injured ones and always wore disposable gloves for this reason.


----------



## lucyandsandy (Apr 7, 2011)

That's what I am concerned about really, they have layed their eggs (I found one in our garden) we have two that live on our roof by the chimney and most of the other houses down our road have two seagulls on too. My house backs onto an alley so we see the back of the next road houses and they mostly have seagulls on them too so you can imagine how many there are!


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

I wouldn't worry too much, gulls are everywhere and the problems they cause often blown out of proportion ... in my opinion. While they have young be careful with your pets and go outside with them if worried. I am sure all will be okay 

If really concerned environmental health will advise you, but they do cull birds, but not while they are breeding I would hope. Personally I don't like the idea of culling at all ...


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Its probably got the wrong house :lol: there is one that does that round the corner from us & the woman comes out & feeds it  there are loads nesting round here so it will be like runing the gaunlet soon they always dive bomb people with dogs  & dont get me started on the mess :arf::incazzato:


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

I think the gull problems do lie firmly at the feet of those that feed them and the filthy idiots who drop food waste everywhere ... but it's the poor birds they shoot


----------



## lucyandsandy (Apr 7, 2011)

I don't want any birds to be culled, the only nuisance they cause is ripping open rubbish bags but we cover them up until the rubbish collectors get it. It's just this one overly confident one I was concerned about but I suppose Sandy and Duke could see him off if they really wanted too!


----------



## Squeeze (Nov 19, 2009)

Squirt the little begger with water... An old washing up bottle will do... He'll soon get the message and bog off...!



> gulls are everywhere and the problems they cause often blown out of proportion


I have to disagree with you...! You should see them round here... Every morning on my way to work (now its lighter at 5.30am) I have to wade thru piles of rubbish where the gulls have been in the bins... Also its not nice being dive-bombed by the dirty skanky birds...


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

You have my sympathy. We had a yellow hammer a couple of years ago that was tapping on the windows and patio doors for what seemed like weeks. It made an awful mess on the glass too.

Last year I purchased some stickers of birds of prey and plastered them on the patio doors and various windows. It was mainly to stop birds flying into the glass but also seemed to do the trick with the yellow hammer as well.


----------



## Horse and Hound (May 12, 2010)

Squeeze said:


> I have to disagree with you...! You should see them round here... Every morning on my way to work (now its lighter at 5.30am) I have to wade thru piles of rubbish where the gulls have been in the bins... Also its not nice being dive-bombed by the dirty skanky birds...


I don't like pigeons either.


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

Squeeze said:


> I have to disagree with you...! You should see them round here... Every morning on my way to work (now its lighter at 5.30am) I have to wade thru piles of rubbish where the gulls have been in the bins... Also its not nice being dive-bombed by the dirty skanky birds...


What about the "dirty skanky" people who are encouraging the gulls into your area ... It's them you should be moaning about


----------



## Horse and Hound (May 12, 2010)

Amethyst said:


> What about the "dirty skanky" people who are encouraging the gulls into your area ... It's them you should be moaning about


What, you mean by putting their bins out? Where do you keep yours then?

I have a wheely bin and don't put any bags at the side of it as our council won't collect them, if I have side waste I go to the tip. But every other week when they go out, I regularly see seaguls and pigeons sat on top of them as soon as we've wheeled them out and hovering round, even though they can't get in them. 

Any come in my garden and I'd have the dogs chase it away. As much of a pest as rats.


----------



## Magnus (Oct 9, 2008)

Hit it with a cricket bat!


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

Horse and Hound said:


> What, you mean by putting their bins out? Where do you keep yours then?
> 
> I have a wheely bin and don't put any bags at the side of it as our council won't collect them, if I have side waste I go to the tip. But every other week when they go out, I regularly see seaguls and pigeons sat on top of them as soon as we've wheeled them out and hovering round, even though they can't get in them.
> 
> Any come in my garden and I'd have the dogs chase it away. As much of a pest as rats.


So what, the gulls sit on bins, they ... can you dare to believe it ...sit on cars in our street :scared:

How terrifying, we have gulls all over here and they cause no bother, when they do it's skanky people leaving rubbish around that are responsible.


----------



## Horse and Hound (May 12, 2010)

Amethyst said:


> So what, the gulls sit on bins, they ... can you dare to believe it ...sit on cars in our street :scared:
> 
> How terrifying, we have gulls all over here and they cause no bother, when they do it's skanky people leaving rubbish around that are responsible.


We have a problem with them round here, but no one leaves rubbish about down my street so you are in correct.

They sit on bins. And sh*t all over my drive and car and have snatched food out of my hand before as I'm eating a piece of toast and putting the washing out.

I don't like them, I don't want them here. Rupert's getting dead good at chasing them off though. Perhaps one day the horrible sky rats will get the message and stay clear.

Either that or I might invest in a shot gun...


----------



## Horse and Hound (May 12, 2010)

Magnus said:


> Hit it with a cricket bat!


He he he!

Much as I can't stand them I can't cause them any harm...

Neighbour is on about investing in something that gives off a high-pitch noise that they don't like to keep the horrible flying rats away...but we've yet to have a look and make sure it wouldn't hurt any of the other birds.

Thats another thing, they frighten all the other birds out of my garden too...we've all stopped being able to leave food out for our garden birds, can't even have BBQs now and sit outside as they are there.

Love to know what's made them appear!


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

Horse and Hound said:


> No one leaves rubbish around here though, that is the point. And they sit on bins. And sh*t all over my drive and car and have snatched food out of my hand before as I'm eating a piece of toast and putting the washing out.
> 
> I don't like them, I don't want them here. Rupert's getting dead good at chasing them off though. Perhaps one day the horrible sky rats will get the message and stay clear.


Spoken as a true lover of animals and nature 

Oh well, never mind I'll still be picking up injured baby gulls and taking them to local rescue ... however much that will displease some I fear 

Despite them pooing on my car and using it as a vantage point :biggrin:


----------



## Horse and Hound (May 12, 2010)

Amethyst said:


> Spoken as a true lover of animals and nature
> 
> Oh well, never mind I'll still be picking up injured baby gulls and taking them to local rescue ... however much that will displease some I fear
> 
> Despite them pooing on my car and using it as a vantage point :biggrin:


Excellent!

I'll carry on super soaking them when I see them.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

My old mum would shake her head and tell you it means someone is going to die! Take no notice, she knew every superstition in the book and out of it. I would definitely be concerned as I am bloody terrified of birds, seagulls in particular. I would be afraid to go in the garden.

You might try phoning the RSVP for advice, though. They may have a magic way of getting rid of it. I wouldn't harm the thing, even though they scare me to death.


----------



## Pheonix*Ella (Apr 25, 2011)

It's not pecking at it's reflection is it?


----------

